# Ducato rear silver screens?



## willy (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone come across screens for the rear door windows on a ducato PVC? The curtain that covers ours is mighty thin and the sun streams in. Just wanted to have a bit of dark.
Thanks


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi willy,

You can buy blackout curtain in most shops that sell curtain material. It comes in different colours, not just black.


----------



## Conal (Jul 28, 2011)

*Rear screens for a Ducato Panel Van Conversion*

Willy

We purchased our East Neuk Fifer Ducato PVC from

Dave and Darren Lynch
East Neuk Campervans
Old Joinery
Unit 1
St. Andrews Road
Anstruther
Fife KY10 3JS
Tel/Fax: 01333 310 440
Email: [email protected]

and internal front and rear screens came with it. They really help reduce the light getting into the van, and seem to also reduce condensation.

From conversations with Dave I think they supplied these to the original owner. If not, I am sure they know where to get them.

For best results ring Mon-Fri office hours - they are really helpful

Conal


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*rear screen covers*

had some from Taylor Made, very good fit.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Ditto from Taylor Made


----------

